# Tax on UK pensions if you retire to Dubai?



## Roca (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had a look on the government website and it mentions you may not pay UK tax if the country you live in has a ‘double taxation’ agreement with the UK. And Dubai seem to be on that list. But I'm not sure if they have to sign up to a specific treaty.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Roca (Apr 24, 2009)

I've looked into this a bit more - normally if your pension is paid in the UK you have to pay tax unless the country you're moving to is part of the 'Double Taxation Relief' and Dubai are part of that. However, I'm not sure if they have to sign up to a particular code.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Roca said:


> I've had a look on the government website and it mentions you may not pay UK tax if the country you live in has a ‘double taxation’ agreement with the UK. And Dubai seem to be on that list. But I'm not sure if they have to sign up to a specific treaty.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.



Mmmmm....Can you post the link from HMRC website where it states that UAE has a double taxation agreement for UAE Residents on UK pension or any other income? Seems somewhat unlikely to me!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Roca said:


> I've had a look on the government website and it mentions you may not pay UK tax if the country you live in has a ‘double taxation’ agreement with the UK. And Dubai seem to be on that list. But I'm not sure if they have to sign up to a specific treaty.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.


The UAE does *not* have a Double Taxation agreement with the UK, but this is only for countries that have income tax. A double taxation agreement simply means that a person would not pay tax in both the UK _and_ where they are living.

UK pension income is generally paid net of tax and is deemed to be income arising in the UK. You may receive income without being taxed on it only up to your individual personal allowance, but any income, pension or otherwise, that arises in the UK will be taxable above that limit.

-


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

You wearing a black cloak and wielding a sycle old boy.....


----------



## Roca (Apr 24, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Mmmmm....Can you post the link from HMRC website where it states that UAE has a double taxation agreement for UAE Residents on UK pension or any other income? Seems somewhat unlikely to me!


Well I tried to post a link but it's not letting me even after I reached the supposed magical number of four posts.

This is from the HMRC website..



> DT6150+ - Double Taxation Relief Manual: Contents
> 
> PARTICULAR AGREEMENTS - ADMISSIBLE AND INADMISSIBLE TAXES
> 
> ...


i.e DT6151 Admissible for unilateral relief - Income tax.

I wasn't sure what it meant.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Roca said:


> Well I tried to post a link but it's not letting me even after I reached the supposed magical number of four posts.
> 
> This is from the HMRC website..
> 
> ...


OK, I am a little unsure of your true intentions with your initial question, so as I have become very cynical, I am not going to witter on...

My old Geography teacher used to say 'a little knowledge is a dangerous thing' he was an ******** but true I guess.

You are researching a complex area of tax planning as it would seem a complete amateur....nothing wrong with that, but the cross reference of legislation is horribly complex, but basically, tax that credit is given 'unilaterally' are taxes which correspond to UK Income Tax....0% Dubai 50% UK, now I ain't no mathemetician but.....

So come clean, what do you really seek from your first post on this forum (under this user name) I am intrigued.......are you intending to move and retire to Dubai!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roca (Apr 24, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> ...are you intending to move and retire to Dubai!!!!!!!!


Not me.....my Dad. I'm basically just asking on his behalf.


Lee1971 said:


> basically, tax that credit is given 'unilaterally' are taxes which correspond to UK Income Tax....0% Dubai 50% UK, now I ain't no mathemetician but.....


I think that answers my question.:yo:


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Roca said:


> Not me.....my Dad. I'm basically just asking on his behalf.
> 
> I think that answers my question.:yo:


Ahh right, sorry if I was a little pedantic last night, as you saw from 'manxtrader' in South Africa there are a lot of hawks waiting for posts like yours so they can PM you and sell you (or in this case your old man) something that is totally unsuitable. International pensions are the next with profits endowments, plans that are good in concept for the right reason or individual circumstances, but unfortunately will be ruined by liars and cheats calling themselves professional advisers. Scary really as pensions are literally peoples life savings!
So is your Dad going to move to Dubai to retire, thats an unusual one?

Good luck, don't get conned and don't con anyone else


----------

